# smoke damage



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a call the other day to give a bid on some interior smoke damage caused by the HO incorrectly converting a corn stove to pellet. The damage was really only noticable in the main living room. The HO's insurance man came out after i initially looked at the job and added 3 additional basement rooms. I could be completely wrong, but by looking at the kitchen picture do you guys think the rooms besides the living room need oil or shellac primer applied? Im all for doing it 100% correctly but would oil/shellac in the entire house be overkill? My inital thought is to maybe tsp the walls and use some tinted 123 in the other rooms just to be safe. Thanks in advance :thumbsup:

http://s1158.photobucket.com/albums...406-000003BC543C3D1A.jpg&evt=user_media_share

http://s1158.photobucket.com/albums...406-000003BC585CFF1E.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry about the links instead of the picture, still trying to figure out how to post them (computer dummy)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If the insurance company is paying to have the rooms done, do them. Woodwork should be able to wash down with probably just a regular dish detergent like Dawn.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What Wolfgang said for sure.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> If the insurance company is paying to have the rooms done, do them. Woodwork should be able to wash down with probably just a regular dish detergent like Dawn.


I agree completely, we've just really had bad luck with exterior insurance jobs before. Their numbers and our numbers are always way off. This is our first interior insurance job so we'll see how it goes. I have a tendency to over bid oil jobs and im trying to justify not doing the whole house with it. Guess I should just bid it with all oil primer and see how far off we are. Thanks


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

On smoke jobs I always use BIN. I got used to it, and I have not cracked a can of oil for sealing smoke damage in 10 years. I think it seals better, and odor is gone quicker than any low odor oil. To each his own!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wipe down with soot sponges then bin.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

How does the BIN spray? Contemplating spraying everything since there's trim and stairwell spindles included. Preferred tip size?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

There is a thread from this morning that covers spraying BIN. I'm not sure how to place a link to it here....


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> There is a thread from this morning that covers spraying BIN. I'm not sure how to place a link to it here....


My bad, thanks guys


----------



## wbwill (Feb 27, 2013)

*Smoke from house fire covered with water based kilz*

IN my business I do a lot of painting, but mostly metal, electric motors, winding varnishes, and for the external frames a whole host of mostly customer required paints.

I was reading Mizzou and the smoke remediation discussion. Can anyone help me with this question.

If a home suffered major smoke damage and the contractor applied a water based kilz product or water based primer of any kind, instead of the solvent or shellac type primer, and does this all over the entire house, have no idea if it was cleaned prior, just KNOW all they used was a water based primer, what are the likely results?

I see recommended, but I don't see guaranteed, except maybe on the can. I understand that not much data is available because no one who knows anything about smoke remediation uses a water based primer.

Just to make it interesting, the water base primer remained tacky and still is a year later?

This is a true story and I cannot find anyone with an answer to the question, or experienced what happened:

what happens or could happen if a water based product is used for smoke remediation? It probably would have been covered with Bin if it had dried, but because it remained tacky, no one actually knew what to do.

Does the house smell like smoke? On some days it seems like it but other days it doesn't. My concern is what happens down the road. It is cold as hell now, but what happens where the attic is painted with only this water based primer in say the summer, or over some time, if cracks appear or it bleeds through? Any thoughts? Data? Experiences?


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like it may have reacted with something, the soot maybe. If it's still tacky, I would scrub it all down and start over with BIN. Just my 2.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I have talked to some people that have used the W/B primer over smoke damage and almost all agreed the odor was never really gone. Most now go with BIN or I think it's called Prep Rite from S/W or BM's cover stain. As far as still being tacky after a year I don't know the answer.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

We've been swamped this winter and I forgot to update. thanks again for the BIN advice, the job turned out great.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> On smoke jobs I always use BIN. I got used to it, and I have not cracked a can of oil for sealing smoke damage in 10 years. I think it seals better, and odor is gone quicker than any low odor oil. To each his own!


BIN has always been my choice for large areas. Small stuff I prefer 3Lb orange shellac.:thumbsup:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Way to do Mizzou :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you want to Win go with Bin.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Bin is the way to go because it dries faster

It sprays great,careful with the heavy hand cause it will run,but if you apply it like it was lacquer instead of paint,works great.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> If you want to Win go with Bin.


If you want to yack..go with shellac


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> If you want to Win go with Bin.


Had to get some this afternoon for small apartment this weekend 

$200 for 10ltrs pricey


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I was doing a project on my own place, went and grabbed some.. it was like $19.97, go back for more and they jacked the price to $39.99! I was just flabbergasted! WTF?! I had to ask the if it was correct or not.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

nEighter said:


> I was doing a project on my own place, went and grabbed some.. it was like $19.97, go back for more and they jacked the price to $39.99! I was just flabbergasted! WTF?! I had to ask the if it was correct or not.


Gday N8

Was that for 1ltr $19.97


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Per gallon I bet.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

BIN has been in the high 30s and low 40s around here (US) for a few years. That 19$ must have been a mistake, probably thought it was 123.


----------

